# Esoteric, Inner Secret



## Neutral Singh (Sep 5, 2004)

You ask me how I am connected with any esoteric group. If you can be in contact with one, you can be in contact with all. It is just a matter of tuning. If your radio can work with one station, there is no difficulty in its working with another. If the mechanism is working rightly, you can catch any station around the world. If you can be in contact with one esoteric group, you can be in contact with all. You may not want to be in contact, you may want it, but once you know the tuning you can be in contact. And many times you come across a secret school but you lose the opportunity, you lose the track. 

Whatsoever I am saying is in many ways esoteric. That is why many times I become very confusing to you. Any exoteric teaching is never confusing, it is clearcut. It is just like two plus two equals four, it is always a simple thing. But the esoteric, the inner, the secret, is difficult to understand, because your understanding becomes disturbed with any new knowledge which has to be absorbed. 

Any knowledge that you know, you can absorb easily. It can become a part of you; you can easily digest it. Anything which is new to you is hard to digest. And no esoteric knowledge can be delivered in mathematical terms. It has to be delivered mystically, it has to be delivered poetically. Then it becomes living. It means many things simultaneously. 

I have been in contact with many esoteric groups. I have known many persons who are still alive who belong to some group. I have known many keys which were delivered by authentic teachers. But no key of the old tradition is enough, so I am devising new keys. Because I am devising new keys, I am not directly concerned with any esoteric group, as each esoteric group is interested in and is entrusted with a particular key to preserve. I am not interested in a particular key. I am interested in devising new methods, new techniques, new keys, because all the old keys have become in many ways irrelevant. 

One thing has to be understood, that all these keys were developed in a world which was local, always local. For the first time, we are in a world which is absolutely nonlocal, universal. Really, for the first time we are in a world. Before, we were always confined to a particular part of the world. All those keys were developed for particular local conditions and cultures. Now, for the first time the world is, in a way, a mixed-up mess. There is no particular culture, there is no particular conditioning. Everything is mixed up. And soon this is going to be more and more the case. Soon there will be a world citizen with no local background at all but with a universal background. Before this century ends, we will need—we are already in need of—keys which are universal…. 

All local keys developed in a world which was divided. There was no universal mind—there never has been as far as our so-called knowledge of history is concerned. Sometimes this phenomenon of a universal mind has happened, but that is beyond our civilization, that is beyond our memory. This phenomenon of a universal mind has happened previously but that has been completely forgotten. 

I have known so many esoteric groups—in this life and before. I have been in contact with many esoteric groups, but I cannot tell you their whereabouts. I cannot tell you their names, because that is not permitted. And it is of no use really. But I can tell you that they still exist, they still try to help…. 

You can also be in contact with some esoteric group. There are techniques and methods. But then you will have to do much work upon yourself. As you are, you can never be in contact. You will just pass by an esoteric circle but you will not even be able to detect it. You will have to change yourself, tune yourself for new dimensions, for new vibrations to be felt; you will have to be sensitive. 

Then you will not ask me, "Have you been in contact with an esoteric group?" You will know just by sitting near me, you will know just by looking into my eyes. You will feel just by hearing my words, or even by hearing my silence. You will understand. But that will come only if you change yourself, attune yourself for the new reality—if you open yourself for new dimensions. 

Esoteric groups are and always have been there. Only you are closed—closed in thought, closed in thinking, closed within yourself, with no opening, no window, no door. The sky is there—just open the window, and you will know the sky and the stars. Howsoever far off they may be, just by opening your window, which is so near, you come in contact with far-away stars. In a way, it is illogical: by opening such a near window, how can you come in contact with far-away stars? If I tell you, "Open this window behind you and then you will come in contact with the whole universe," you will say, "It is absurd. Just by opening this window, which is so near, how can I be in contact with what is so far?" But it is so. Open a window in your mind, make a meditative window, and you will be in contact with so many far-away lights, with so many happenings which are always around. 

Just around the corner, just around you, everything is happening. But you are blind or asleep or just unaware. I am here; you cannot conceive of what is happening here. You cannot conceive of it!… 

*Buddha* passes through a village…and no one recognizes him. His own father does not recognize him; even with his own wife there is no recognition. 

I am here! You cannot recognize what is inside, only the outside is known. You only become acquainted with the outside. That is how it should be. You are not in contact with your own innerness, so how can you be in contact with mine? That is an impossibility. It becomes easy if you are in contact with your own innerness. Then you can be in contact with my innerness, or innerness as such. Otherwise, you will just go on asking me, and I will continue answering you. Then everything just misses the point. 

But I answer you not in order that you should get the answer from my answer. No, I never hope against hope, I never hope that my answer can become your answer. I know very well that my answer is of no use to you. But then why do I go on answering your questions? 

I go on answering not in order that my answer will become your answer, but because if you can listen to me silently, totally, in that silent listening you will come directly upon your own innerness. Suddenly it can explode in you, suddenly you can be in another world that is completely different from any in which you have been living. And if that happens, then you have come into a new existence. 

That new existence is your own. It is an esoteric, inner secret. That inner existence has all these things. gate08 


In any inner feeling, any inner realization, if you become doubtful whether it is true or imaginary, then it is certainly imaginary—because the Truth is so self-evident that you cannot doubt it. The doubting mind just disappears. 

So sometimes someone comes to me and says, "Tell me whether my kundalini has risen or not. My teacher says my kundalini has risen, so tell me." So I tell them that unless it becomes self-evident to you, do not believe anyone. When that phenomenon happens, you will not go to ask anyone whether it has happened or not. If someone comes and asks you, "Tell me whether I am alive or not," what will you say to him? Certainly he is dead! Even if this has to be asked, then certainly he is dead. 

Life is a self-evident fact; no proof is needed. How do you feel your life? Do you have any proof of it? Is there any proof? How do you feel your life? How do you know you are alive? Is there ever a doubt whether "I am alive or not"? ultal110 


The lines traced on the body are a very superficial phenomenon. Deep within is the mind. The mind with which you are familiar, however, does not exist deep down; it is superficial. Deep down there is a mind which you do not know at all. The centers that exist deep within this body alone, which Yoga calls chakras, are the accumulated forms of many lives. One who knows can, by placing his hand on a particular chakra, discover how active it is. By touching your seven chakras, it can be known whether you have ever experienced them or not. 

I have experimented with the chakras of hundreds of people, and I have been surprised to find that at the most one or two—and only rarely three—chakras have begun to be activated; generally, they remain dormant. You have never used them, but they are your past. If a man who has experienced them comes to me and I can see that all his seven chakras are in motion, then it can be said that this is his last birth. Then there will be no next birth, because if all seven chakras are in motion, then there is no possibility of a next life. This life will be nirvana, this life will be liberation. hidden05


----------

